# peppery white bbq sauce



## Danny2fresh (Apr 14, 2019)

Anyone got a good white bbq sauce? Looking for a tangy-mayo-black peppery sauce.


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 14, 2019)

Big Bob Gibson's Original Alabama White BBQ Sauce
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/alabama-white-bbq-sauce-big-bob-gibsons.279117/


----------



## normanaj (Apr 14, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Big Bob Gibson's Original Alabama White BBQ Sauce



It goes with smoked bluefish so well either as a dipping sauce or as base for a cracker spread...its an insane pairing.Really good together.


----------



## SamP (May 1, 2019)

Big Bob Gibsons' white sauce has been beaten by mine in every blind taste test that I have asked people to try.

Mayo
apple cider vinegar
kosher salt
crushed garlic
reconstituted lemon juice (fresh lemons are too sweet)
fresh coarse ground black pepper
garlic powder


----------



## chilerelleno (May 1, 2019)

SamP said:


> Big Bob Gibsons' white sauce has been beaten by mine in every blind taste test that I have asked people to try.
> 
> Mayo
> apple cider vinegar
> ...


Well, without measurements for your recipe the world may never know.


----------



## SamP (May 1, 2019)

I have never measured. Funny, I guess that the only time I measure is baking bread (not biscuits) and my cheesecake. That is the first time that I have listed the ingredients. My wife has threatened my life for doing that. She has visions of selling it.


----------



## chilerelleno (May 1, 2019)

SamP said:


> I have never measured. Funny, I guess that the only time I measure is baking bread (not biscuits) and my cheesecake. That is the first time that I have listed the ingredients. My wife has threatened my life for doing that. She has visions of selling it.


I too don't measure a lot of personal recipes, but I can give a pretty close estimations when asked.
Just tossing a list of ingredients out and saying how great it is is the worst kind of tease for a bunch of chow hounds.


----------



## SamP (May 4, 2019)

Didn't mean to, just didn't think. I have been meaning to buy a scale so that I can do that


----------



## smokeydrewsky (Jun 17, 2019)

SamP said:


> Didn't mean to, just didn't think. I have been meaning to buy a scale so that I can do that


agreed with chilerelleno, could you at least ballpark proportions? 2 parts, 1 part, a skosh, a pinch? It looks like it would be a tasty combination!


----------



## bluewhisper (Jun 17, 2019)

This is another BBQ sauce that you never see in Ohio.

I plan to make some chicken salad with chicken that I grilled yesterday, and I might try something like this as a dressing

BTW for anyone who hasn't tried it, grill chicken that has been marinated in ordinary Italian salad dressing.


----------



## Bstorey92 (Jan 11, 2020)

SamP said:


> Big Bob Gibsons' white sauce has been beaten by mine in every blind taste test that I have asked people to try.
> 
> Mayo
> apple cider vinegar
> ...


Can you post a little more detail? Trying to make some of this to put on pulled pork sandwiches. Sounds great!


----------



## ItsMeAgain (Feb 27, 2020)

SamP said:


> Big Bob Gibsons' white sauce has been beaten by mine in every blind taste test that I have asked people to try.



I just printed Bob's recipe a few days ago fixing to try it...  Now I'm stuck waiting to see what kind of ratios you may share with us for your special sauce  (please)


----------

